# XM Sirius App?



## Kokopelligod (Dec 2, 2016)

It would be cool to access XM Sirius app through Tivo..... Why not? Spotify, Pandora, and iHeart Radio are on there....

Currently I have to stream through Chromcast to access the app from my phone to play through the TV/sound system.... it would be nice if I could do it through Tivo and not switch my input.....


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

That is strange now that you mention it. I've had XM on my AVR for years even though I don't subscribe. It would be a nice addition.


----------



## qunewsguy (Sep 19, 2006)

There's probably not enough overlap between the paying user base of Tivo and those SiriXM users who pay for the streaming access to warrant it showing up.


----------



## Kokopelligod (Dec 2, 2016)

I agree..... Always wishful thinking though


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I got a SiriusXM subscription with my new car and I love it. I actually bought a BT radio for the shower so I can listen to the app, via my phone, rather then the local radio. Although I don't listen to music much outside of the car or shower, so I'm not sure I'd use the TiVo version if it existed.


----------



## Kokopelligod (Dec 2, 2016)

I agree I've been hooked on XM after receiving a subscription through our new car as well and found myself no longer listening to FM. I currently use the app through on my phone to listen to on the days I work from home since the TV sounds system sounds better then my phone I can get my jam on. It would also be nice to have to play holiday music when the family comes over.... 

I am thankful for the Plex app... That was one of the strong points in getting me to switch to the TiVo boxes and ditch the cable boxes.


----------



## BuckosDaddy (Jul 19, 2017)

XM/Sirius on TiVo....I like it. Would be nice for those who can access their XM/Sirius through the internet. Why not?


----------

